# BIONIC, is there a stand-alone executable for Windows systems?



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2016)

As the title says...  I've got access to a few PC's (including my own i7 laptop) at work but no administrative rights.  Is there a stand-alone executable for BIONIC on Windows platform?

...Googled and the answer appears to be no.


----------



## xvi (Feb 17, 2016)

Not exactly.

You might be able to get some kind of portable virtual machine that boots up a linux (or Windows, I suppose) OS and runs BOINC from there. That shouldn't need administrative rights.
I've looked in to vbox.me, but I don't think I ever got it working. (Or maybe I did? Can't recall.)
Might check out PenDriveLinux's guide on this too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2016)

The problem is that it saves its settings and projects in C:\ProgramData

You can run it without installing it but it's going to infiltrate C:


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 17, 2016)

I suspected as much, there are a bunch of programs out there with both install and standalone exe's...  Depending on the number is .dll's and support files it's sometimes easier to manage things via an installer.

I was thinking USB boot to Linux and just go that route.  I haven't checked if I can get into boot options.


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2016)

I've heard rumors that BOINC will kill flash drives with their high number of disk writes. I think one can configure write buffering to minimize that or something (at the expense of lost progress if it's stopped unexpectedly). Not sure what the final verdict on that was though.


----------

